# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  tạo chữ ký như thế nào ?

## trongnghia091

cách lưu số điện thoại ở phần chữ ký thì mình phải làm như thế nào vậy admin mình tìm không thấy

----------


## CKD

Trình tự thế này. Bác xem mà làm thoe nhe!
- Vào *Thiết lập* ở góc trên, bên phải. Hay click vào đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/usercp.php
- Vào *Sửa chữ ký* ở khoảng giữa, bên trái. Hay click vào đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/profile.php?do=editsignature

----------

trongnghia091

----------


## ktshung

em chưa làm được

----------


## trongnghia091

ok . thanks bạn nhiều nhé

----------


## trongnghia091

hình như mình cũng chưa làm được

----------


## trongnghia091

thanks cuối cùng cũng được , thanks bạn CKD nhé

----------

